# Aidez moi..merci



## averroes (18 Avril 2006)

voici mon histoire: J'ai ma thèse sur le Disk dur. L'ecran est HS. La réparation coute une fortune, mais l'ordi un IBOOK  Bleu azur  366mhz ne coute presque rien. Je souhaite trouver quelqu'un sur la région parisienne qui peut m'aider à graver la thèse sur un cd afin que je puisse continuer la correction de cette thèse.

Merci infiniment


----------



## cinemane (18 Avril 2006)

pas de sauvegarde:affraid:  pas de HD externe pour une thèse (de doctorat?) t'es fou
déjà qu'avec une seule sauvegarde, je ne me sens pas à l'abris et j'ai trop peur de perdre 5 années de recherche, mais là...
mais bon, tu dois pouvoir brancher ton ibook sur un autre écran pour le redémarrer et sauvegarder.
bon courage en tout cas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir 

Toujours penser à sauvegarder (clé usb ou autre) Je réponds juste pour faire remonter ton sujet  En espérant que tu aies une réponse


----------



## guytantakul (18 Avril 2006)

En mode target s'il est en firewire ?
Suffit d'avoir un autre mac, un cable FW400 et un doigt pour appuyer sur "T" au boot


----------



## ficelle (18 Avril 2006)

averroes a dit:
			
		

> voici mon histoire: J'ai ma thèse sur le Disk dur. L'ecran est HS. La réparation coute une fortune, mais l'ordi un IBOOK  Bleu azur  366mhz ne coute presque rien. Je souhaite trouver quelqu'un sur la région parisienne qui peut m'aider à graver la thèse sur un cd afin que je puisse continuer la correction de cette thèse.



tu n'as pas le cable av pour afficher en miroir sur une tv ?


----------



## averroes (18 Avril 2006)

mercci pour vos reponses. Mon ibook dispose d'un firewire. J'ai beoin de quelqu'un ki a un mac et qui sait faire ette manip.

Merci à tous


----------



## guytantakul (18 Avril 2006)

Je suis bien trop loin pour ça... 
Trouve un mac-user dans ton entourage


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)

averroes a dit:
			
		

> mercci pour vos reponses. Mon ibook dispose d'un firewire. J'ai beoin de quelqu'un ki a un meec et qui sait faire ette manip.
> 
> Merci à tous



Tu es où ? Sur Paris ? J'y suis jeudi, je peux prendre mon PB, récupérer tes docs, graver une fois de retour chez moi et t'envoyer le CD.


----------



## averroes (19 Avril 2006)

Merci  les amis pour votre mobilisaation. je dois attendre l'aide d'un mac-user de la region parisienne.
Vouss etes tous formidables


----------



## averroes (20 Avril 2006)

merci beaucoup


----------



## averroes (21 Avril 2006)

bonjour à tous.
Où sont passés les mac-users de Paris et sa banlieue,,?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

averroes a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous.
> Où sont passés les mac-users de Paris et sa banlieue,,?



Attends, je t'ai proposé (4 posts plus haut) de passer aujourd'hui avec mon PowerBook, vu tes deux réponses précédentes, j'ai cru que tu avais trouvé quelqu'un d'autre !

Je ne retourne pas (sauf urgence chez un de mes clients) à Paris avant au mieux 15 jours. Maintenant, si tu peux venir sur Meaux (25 mn de train de la gare de l'Est avec un direct) avec ta machine, passe moi un MP (en plus, sur place, on pourrait graver direct).


----------



## ficelle (21 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Attends, je t'ai proposé (4 posts plus haut) de passer aujourd'hui avec mon PowerBook, vu tes deux réponses précédentes, j'ai cru que tu avais trouvé quelqu'un d'autre !




pareil pour moi avec un MP sans reponse


----------



## ficelle (21 Avril 2006)

averroes a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous.
> Où sont passés les mac-users de Paris et sa banlieue,,?




avec ce que tu venais de dire, on avait plutot l'impression que tu avais trouvé solution à ton problème....


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2006)

C'est ce que j'ai compris également


----------



## averroes (21 Avril 2006)

*Merci les amis....je vous tiendraai au courant de l'évolution de la situation.  *


----------



## boodou (22 Avril 2006)

averroes a dit:
			
		

> *Merci les amis....je vous tiendraai au courant de l'évolution de la situation.  *



mais tu as besoin de quelqu'un avec un autre Mac oui ou non ?? (je suis sur Paris)


----------



## moPod (22 Avril 2006)

Mais dites-moi, elle est pas un peu lourde cette discussion...et pourtant seulement 17 posts...

Moi je suis à Nice, si tu veux tu viens avec ton iBook à la noix qui marche plus, 4h30 en train soit 150&#8364; plus tard, tu arrives et je te résolve ton pb, assez sommaire soit-il.

Enfin bon, on s'amuse bien sur MacGé !

moPod+


----------



## belzebuth (22 Avril 2006)

tu peux aussi essayer de faire tout ça à l'aveuglette...

as tu vérifier que "tout " l'écran de l'ibook est mort? parfois c'est juste le rétro éclairage, et avec une lampe qui éclaire à fond l'écran on sait encore voir un petit peu ce qui s'y passe... essaye toujours!


----------



## ficelle (24 Avril 2006)

juste pour info, j'ai rdv ce soir avec averroes dans un café de mon quartier afin de tenter un sauvetage...


----------



## boodou (24 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> juste pour info, j'ai rdv ce soir avec averroes dans un café de mon quartier afin de tenter un sauvetage...



on peut venir ?


----------



## ficelle (24 Avril 2006)

bien sur, café de paris, gare de villemomble, 18h15


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Tu nous tiendras au courant du sauvetage ?


----------



## boodou (24 Avril 2006)

_doublon, désolé_


----------



## boodou (24 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> bien sur, café de paris, gare de villemomble, 18h15


ah bon ? c'est pas un rdv du genre parking de la Défense niveau -12 à minuit ? 
de toute façon Villemonble ça fait trop loin pour moi &#8230; 
Mais on veut des photos !


----------



## ficelle (24 Avril 2006)

rencontre rapide, mais sympathique avec averroes, et sauvetage de thèse réussi...







 Nasry


----------



## ficelle (24 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> parfois c'est juste le rétro éclairage, et avec une lampe qui éclaire à fond l'écran on sait encore voir un petit peu ce qui s'y passe... essaye toujours!



c'etait tout à fait ça, et heureusement car il faisait systematiquement planter le finder de mon powerbbok en target. j'ai essayé le reseau, et la version afp (9.2.2) etait apparament incompatible  ... du coup, j'ai démarré le powerbook en target, et j'ai fait le contraire


----------



## apenspel (24 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> rencontre rapide, mais sympathique avec averroes, et sauvetage de thèse réussi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faites gaffe à la bière sur le clavier. Ça m'a coûté 300, et c'était qu'un bête café.


----------



## averroes (24 Avril 2006)

*Millee bravo mon ami Ficelle     *
*Tu es quelqu'un de grande valeur.....je suis tres enchanté de faire ta connaissance et de  découvrir l'étendu de ton savoir faire....et de me faire témoin de ta grande modestie.*
*chapeau mon ami et à tres bientot*


----------



## boodou (24 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> rencontre rapide, mais sympathique avec averroes, et sauvetage de thèse réussi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bizarre cet ipod en forme de verre à bière


----------



## ficelle (24 Avril 2006)

averroes a dit:
			
		

> *chapeau mon ami et à tres bientot*



en attendant de te lancer dans le grand bricolage, je te conseille ce cable... j'en parlait plus haut... si tu as une télé avec entrée vidéo ou peritel, c'est impec.

et achette toi une clé usb


----------



## Cricri (24 Avril 2006)

Manque une touche sur le powerbook. Heureusement les MacBooks sortent demain.


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Manque une touche sur le powerbook. Heureusement les MacBooks sortent demain.



Decoris is you ? :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (25 Avril 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Manque une touche sur le powerbook. Heureusement les MacBooks sortent demain.



 tu veux qu'on parle du chat ?  :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu veux qu'on parle du chat ?  :mouais:



Lequel ?


----------



## decoris (25 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Decoris is you ? :rateau:




On se connait?


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Avril 2006)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> On se connait?





Il est revenu


----------



## guytantakul (25 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en attendant de te lancer dans le grand bricolage, je te conseille ce cable... j'en parlait plus haut... si tu as une télé avec entrée vidéo ou peritel, c'est impec.
> 
> et achette toi une clé usb



Ficelle is the best men in town (merde, francophonie, tout ça  )


----------



## averroes (26 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en attendant de te lancer dans le grand bricolage, je te conseille ce cable... j'en parlait plus haut... si tu as une télé avec entrée vidéo ou peritel, c'est impec.
> 
> et achette toi une clé usb


 
Bonsoir Ficelle.....j'ai fait ce que tu m'as proposé et ça a marché..
J'ai pu enregistrer deux disquettes..


----------



## benisma (27 Avril 2006)

franchement, faire une thése, sans aucune sauvegarde....rien que d'y penser j'en ai la chair de poule !!


----------



## averroes (27 Avril 2006)

benisma a dit:
			
		

> franchement, faire une thése, sans aucune sauvegarde....rien que d'y penser j'en ai la chair de poule !!


 
Si si.....j'ai sauvegardé 90% de la thèse...mais pas enn totalité.....j'ai failli perdre l'index...23 pages.... et une petite partie de la conclusion.
Elle est imprimée en totalité...


----------



## belzebuth (27 Avril 2006)

faut faire ça en latex, ton index se génère tout seul...
et c'est plus beau en plus!


----------

